# Multimedia Audio Controller - Yellow ? mark - no sound (Dell Dimension 4700)



## Maximum9111 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi,

Ever since reformatting my PC due to a complete spyware and malware takeover, i have had no audio. In device manager, there is a yellow ? next to Multimedia Audio Controller. I have tried to update drivers using my dell driver CD and the Dell website itself, but to no avail.

On another forum, someone said that perhaps it was because I had not installed chipset drivers, (which I know _should_ be installed before sound devices etc) however I uninstalled my sound drivers, installed the chipset drivers, and re - installed my sound drivers (SoundMax one anyway) but again with no luck.

Curiously, if I tell it that I will choose the driver to install, and I pick a SoundBlaster one, the Multimedia Audio Controller goes away (although there is still no sound) even though I don't have a SoundBlaster card.
I really don't want to reformat my system _again_ unless its really necessary.

Here is a Belarec report:

Operating System System Model
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (build 2600) Dell Inc. Dimension 4700
System Service Tag: 5VJF91J (support for this PC)
Chassis Serial Number: 5VJF91J
Enclosure Type: Mini-Tower
Processor a Main Circuit Board b
3.00 gigahertz Intel Pentium 4
16 kilobyte primary memory cache
1024 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: Dell Inc. 0M3918
Serial Number: ..CN7082148M00NQ.
Bus Clock: 800 megahertz
BIOS: Dell Inc. A10 01/04/2006
Drives Memory Modules c,d
396.25 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
376.29 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

_NEC DVD+RW ND-3100AD [CD-ROM drive]
HL-DT-ST CD-ROM GCR-8483B
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]

HDS724040KLSA80 [Hard drive] (400.09 GB) -- drive 0 1024 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'CHANNEL A DIMM 0' has 512 MB (serial number 450A3EC6)
Slot 'CHANNEL B DIMM 0' is Empty
Slot 'CHANNEL A DIMM 1' has 512 MB
Slot 'CHANNEL B DIMM 1' is Empty
Local Drive Volumes

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 396.25 GB 376.29 GB free
Network Drives
None detected
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers
local user accounts	last logon
Ali 9/16/2006 4:03:15 PM (admin)
Chantel 9/15/2006 4:43:49 PM (admin)
Charlie 8/23/2004 12:02:44 AM (admin)
Chelsea 9/23/2006 7:10:22 PM (admin)
Max 9/24/2006 10:24:41 AM (admin)
local system accounts
Administrator never (admin)
Guest never 
HelpAssistant never 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never

DISABLED Marks a disabled account; LOCKED OUT Marks a locked account

hp officejet v series on DOT4_001
hp officejet v series fax on DOT4_001
Microsoft Office Document Image Writer Driver on Microsoft Document Imaging Writer Port:
Controllers Display
Standard floppy disk controller
Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F
Primary IDE Channel [Controller] (2x) RADEON X300 Series [Display adapter]
RADEON X300 Series Secondary [Display adapter]
DELL E153FP [Monitor] (14.9"vis, s/n D54344930N5Y, September 2004)
Bus Adapters Multimedia
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2658
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2659
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265A
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265B
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 265C SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
Communications Other Devices

1394 Net Adapter
Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Dhcp Server: none responded
Physical Address: 00:11:11:54:2A:07
WPN311 RangeMax(TM) Wireless PCI Adapter
primary Auto IP Address: 192.168.1.5 / 24
Gateway: 192.168.1.1
Dhcp Server: 192.168.1.1
Physical Address: 00:14:6C:2F:12:77

Networking Dns Server: 192.168.1.1
OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
HID-compliant consumer control device
HID-compliant device
USB Human Interface Device (3x)
Creative WebCam Live! #3
HID Keyboard Device
HID-compliant mouse
USB Composite Device
USB Root Hub (5x)
Virus Protection [Back to Top] 
Panda Antivirus + Firewall 2007 Version 6.00.00
Realtime File Scanning On

Missing Microsoft Security Hotfixes [Back to Top]

All required security hotfixes (using the 09/12/2006 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary) have been installed.

Installed Microsoft Hotfixes [Back to Top]
Internet Explorer
no verification data SP2 (SP2)
Office Professional Edition 2003
no verification data KB887616[SP] on 7/16/2006 (details...)
no verification data KB894542 on 9/17/2006 (details...)
no verification data KB907417 on 7/15/2006 (details...)
no verification data KB913807 on 7/17/2006 (details...)
no verification data KB914455 on 7/17/2006 (details...)
no verification data KB916518 on 7/17/2006 (details...)
no verification data KB917334 on 7/17/2006 (details...)
no verification data KB918419 on 7/17/2006 (details...)
no verification data KB920103 on 9/14/2004 (details...)
no verification data KB921566 on 9/14/2004 (details...)
no verification data KB921580 on 9/17/2006 (details...)
Windows Media Player 10
no verification data KB911565 (details...)
SP0
no verification data KB911565 on 7/7/2006 (details...)
Windows Media Player 9
no verification data KB917734_WMP9 (details...)
SP0
passed verification KB917734_WMP9 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
Windows Media Player
SP0
passed verification KB911564 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
Windows XP
SP3
passed verification KB873339 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB885835 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB885836 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB886185 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB887472 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB887742 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB888113 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB888302 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB890046 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB890859 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB891781 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB893756 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB893803V2 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB894391 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB896358 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB896422 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB896423 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB896424 on 7/4/2006 (details...)

Windows XP
SP3 (continued)
passed verification KB896428 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB898461 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB899587 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB899591 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB900485 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB900725 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB901017 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB901214 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB902400 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB904706 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB905414 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB905749 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB906569 on 7/20/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB908519 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB908531 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB910437 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB911280 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB911562 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB911567 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB911927 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB912919 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB913580 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB914388 on 7/11/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB914389 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB916281 on 7/20/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB916595 on 7/11/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB917159 on 7/11/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB917344 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB917422 on 9/2/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB917953 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB918439 on 7/4/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB918899 on 9/14/2004 (details...)
passed verification KB919007 on 9/17/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB920214 on 9/14/2004 (details...)
passed verification KB920670 on 9/14/2004 (details...)
passed verification KB920683 on 9/2/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB920685 on 9/17/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB920872 on 9/17/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB921398 on 9/14/2004 (details...)
passed verification KB921883 on 9/14/2004 (details...)
passed verification KB922582 on 9/17/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB922616 on 9/14/2004 (details...)

Click here to see all available Microsoft security hotfixes for this computer.

[installed security hotfix] Marks a security hotfix (using the 09/12/2006 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary)
verifies OK Marks a hotfix that verifies correctly
fails verification Marks a hotfix that fails verification (note that failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled)
Unmarked hotfixes lack the data to allow verification

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Go to www.dell.com and choose home pc then support then drivers and downloads....it will ask you for your service tak # or model # but the service tag # is on a tag on the left side of your tower.
Put that in and then it will take you to the driver. if there is more than one, try each one till it accepts one and you should be good to go.


----------



## Maximum9111 (Sep 24, 2006)

Been there..

Done that!

Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Then the easiest way would be to add a pci soundcard, your onboard must be taost!


----------



## Maximum9111 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yep, but the thing is, it was before the re - format, I am no expert but I think a re-format wouldn't destroy a soundcard.

Thanks again for the reply


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the symptom is that you are missing drivers, either the audio drivers or the motherboard drivers.


----------



## Maximum9111 (Sep 24, 2006)

Do motherboard drivers - chipset drivers?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, same animal.


----------



## Maximum9111 (Sep 24, 2006)

...slaughtered that animal I am afraid...


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

not shore where you got soundblaster from? Try these from dell.
sound driver --> ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/audio/R94481.EXE
chipset driver--> ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/chipset/R79695.EXE


----------



## Maximum9111 (Sep 24, 2006)

colmaca said:


> not shore where you got soundblaster from? Try these from dell.
> sound driver --> ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/audio/R94481.EXE
> chipset driver--> ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/chipset/R79695.EXE


I just went: Dont search, I will choose which drivers to install, and they were on the list.
Definetly done the sound driver before, and pretty sure I've downloaded and installed that chipset one before also. But I'll give it another go!


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Maximum9111 said:


> Yep, but the thing is, it was before the re - format, I am no expert but I think a re-format wouldn't destroy a soundcard.
> 
> Thanks again for the reply


Agreed but the soundcard doesn't work and it won't take the correct driver so go figure any other explanation and you come up with either the soundcard coincidentally went out with your format or the motherboard did.


----------



## Maximum9111 (Sep 24, 2006)

My soundcard is already listed in Device Manager as working, but then there is also Multimedia Audio Controller under 'other devices'


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Could you have a pci spoundcard and onboard soundcard as well?


----------



## Maximum9111 (Sep 24, 2006)

That was my though as well, but I persoanlly have never installed one and one has not been installed to my knowledge. However where in the computer might it be?

Thanks


----------



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

On the back of your tower there should be a bunch of connectors near the top running vertically where you plug in such things as your mouse and keyboard ( if they are ps2, little round connectors). There usually are several connectors underneath there running vertically. Those are things that are onboard. If your sound plugs into that portion of your tower ( there is a little plate covering all of these called an IO plate that would also tell you ) Underneath that closer to the bottom of the back of the tower should be several things running horizontally. If they are not in use they will have silver coloured strips running horizontally that you break off to allow other cards to be put in , such as sound cards. A sound card that was not on the motherboard would be down below in the horizontal part. Mind I have seen new dells without either of these , it only had three or four USB connectors and that was it.


----------



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

I just checked the page for your computer and it seems some have integrated audio, some have sound blaster audigy 2 and some have sound blaster live, so you may have a sound card in there. Check out the pdf's on this page and it should help you determine WHERE you plug in your sound and if it is a sound card or integrated sound.
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim4700/en/index.htm


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Do you have two sets of little green,blue and red ports for plugging in speakers?


----------



## Maximum9111 (Sep 24, 2006)

There seems to be something blocking the top set of jacks, just above the USB ports. So the only ones available are the ones on the second to last metal strip. I believe these are not onboards?

I have looked at the setup sheets etc and the bottom ones are the only ones available (of which there are six round holes, with the sound being the green one.

Thanks so much for the continuing help-maybe we can finally get this sorted; months of being digitally deaf are a pain!


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Yes then that is a pci soundcard.


----------



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

Is there a chance he needs to disable onboard audio? And are you sure your speakers are not kaput? And I know this sounds silly but have you tried unplugging and replugging your speaker connector just to make sure it is in snugly? And when you said mulitmedia goes away did you mean the yellow mark beside it goes away ? or it was in your systray and THAT goes away? I HATE not having sound... am trying everything I can think of .. sorry if any of it sounds dumb


----------



## Maximum9111 (Sep 24, 2006)

No, none of it sounds dumb at all - thanks for helping!

Have disabled/enabled onboard audio in system setup before and speakers are definately not the problem as I have tried with other speakers and headphones. And have unplugged/replugged speakers also to little avail.

When I say it goes away it goes away in device manager but there is still no sound (e.g. no more 'other devices - multimedia audio controller'); it does this with every option I try to install (if you say 'Dont search, I will chose the driver to install myself, and then it comes up with options that are already loaded on the computer I presume, but none of them work.

Thanks


----------



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

The way I always used to tell if my sound card and drivers were working was to going into control panel/sounds and audio, and then click on the sounds tab at the top. I then go down to program events and click on one that has the little sound speaker icon beside it ( that is one I know has a sound assigned to it) and then I click on the little arrow beside it that makes it play. "IF" the arrow is greyed out I KNOW my drivers are not in properly and/or my sound system is NOT set up properly. If it LOOKS like it is playing but I cannot hear it I know that my system is okay but I haven't checked for muted speakers etc.


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

Max: Maybe you've done this, but just in case you didn't---
Start-Control Panel-Sounds and Audio devices-Audio tab. Make sure that you have the sound card that is installed listed in Default Device as the Default Device. 
Otherwise, you'll get no sound no matter what you do.


----------



## Maximum9111 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well its not grey, but I do know my speakers are ok - and that yellow ? leads me to believe that it is a driver or hardware issue

It is the default device

Thanks for the continued help!


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Maximum9111 said:


> Yep, but the thing is, it was before the re - format, I am no expert but I think a re-format wouldn't destroy a soundcard.
> 
> Thanks again for the reply


not true, had a board were on reformat the on board nic was gone, it was working before format, gone after, same scenario. I would get the no device found message when trying to load drivers.


----------



## Maximum9111 (Sep 24, 2006)

brite750 said:


> not true, had a board were on reformat the on board nic was gone, it was working before format, gone after, same scenario. I would get the no device found message when trying to load drivers.


Fab!


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Maximum9111 said:


> Fab!


glad you think so, jus saying something on board can die just as youre going a format. dont even know if you have ob at this point, this was obviously in reference to a much eariler post.


----------



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

I have had the same thing happen to me.. both with onboard nic and nic card. It was fine an then poof it was gone. Have you tried moving the sound card to another pci slot? That MIGHT work and then putting the drivers in?? If the card is dead obviously it won't but I've seen it work before. Also you said something about not being able to get at the other sound input and output jacks but you have some??? or am I mistaken? Perhaps if so you could get the onboard sound working? If not you may just have to get a new sound card.


----------



## trmalo (Feb 4, 2008)

Exact same thing happened to me- frustrating and I have no idea why Dell would not supply a driver disk for these . I entered my service tag and lists drivers there that are marked as optional or required only. I download the required onces according to my service tag and they are not compatible- ARG.
Install: 
Legacy Audio Drivers (SoundMax Integrated)
Intel 82941 5G/GV/910 GL Express Chipset
Intel Pro/100 VE Network Connection
I got them off of the Dell site too after entering my tag- they worked like a charm for me.

Hope that helps !


----------



## Wicked123 (Feb 20, 2008)

sorry for bumping this but, trlo, do you still have the links so you can post them here? to dl those drivers

edit: 
i found the driver install download from here: http://www.filefactory.com/f/4e9b72363df9ddc9/ "from here you can download previous link not working and its x2 times compressed
first use with winrar then 7-zip"


----------



## trmalo (Feb 4, 2008)

Go into device manager , right click it and uninstall it. Turn your system off. Turn is back on and Windows will install it for you. ** Remember- you have to install your drivers in the correct order for them to work properly. If you have the Dell 4700- DO NOT download the updates from Windows Updates for your hardware. I posted a comment about this issue.


----------

